# moving to Kyneton - whats the water like for brewing?



## philistine (3/5/15)

Hey all,

Im gonna be moving to Kyneton in 2 weeks and the thought just occured to me that the tap water will be significantly different. 
Is anyone here from round those parts? Whats the tap water like for brewing vs. Melbourne water?
I grew up there and I remember the tap water being a little murky at times - usually after/during heavy rainfall.
Im not really overly concerned with mineral analysis and such.. i mean, im mashing grain in an esky using 3 different thermometers that all show different readings for ****'s sake, so i dont need that level of detail.... :blink:


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/5/15)

Pretty sure I read that they may have recently started a brew club in Kyneton, ask at the Royal George Hotel.


----------



## Yob (4/5/15)

Indeed there is, Chris Taylor runs it at the Royal George, touch base with him as a starting point.


----------

